# i wanna get drunk



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

as a skunk. and forget this shit ever happened. lately i've been contemplating taking two of my xanax and just getting drunk as hell, that way i'd feel really good for a night and it would even continue on into the morning. But i'm trying to come off my medicine...damnit. and drinking never really solves anything. damnit. fuck it all to hell. seriously. this shit can burn in hell with hitler.


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

isn't it very dangerous to mix benzo's with alcohole?? :?


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

not when your body is used to it i'm not going to do it anyway that's just how i feel at the moment.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

How long have you been sober?


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

sober? what is that? haha. i quit drinking for a month just to see if that was having an effect. Turns out nothing changed so i started drinking again but not as excessively. I have only had a few nights where i went a little overboard since then..for the most part i just have a couple beers with friends and call it quits. I've also had plenty of nights where i don't drink at all.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Then why not skip the Xany-bar and get a little bombed? Unless you really think it would be a bad idea, of course.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

as of now thats what i'm planning on doing. I wouldn't want to waste a good xanax when i'm going to get drunk anyway and wish i had that xanax for a rainy day. Plus it would just put me to sleep and some friends are coming over to grill out so i gotta make sure they dont fuck the place up.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Garjon said:


> as of now thats what i'm planning on doing. I wouldn't want to waste a good xanax when i'm going to get drunk anyway and wish i had that xanax for a rainy day. Plus it would just put me to sleep and some friends are coming over to grill out so i gotta make sure they dont flower* the place up.


I passed out with my shoes on Tues night. Good thing my friends were too gone to find the Sharpie.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Garjon said:


> as a skunk. and forget this shit ever happened. lately i've been contemplating taking two of my xanax and just getting drunk as hell, that way i'd feel really good for a night and it would even continue on into the morning. But i'm trying to come off my medicine...damnit. and drinking never really solves anything. damnit. flower* it all to hell. seriously. this shit can burn in hell with hitler.


This is what im doin early in the morning at Myrtle Beach. Im poppin some ativan, some xanax, some vodka, and some rum for a week straight so your not alone on this one. Everybody needs a break sometimes Mike.


----------



## deadtoself (Apr 13, 2009)

Here goes my advice... getting crapfaced drunk, smoking weed, taking vicodens, taking other random mystery pills, smoking salvia, snorting coke... none of that ever helped my dp in the long run, I would just not care that much for a couple of hours. Except weed, it would just worsen my dp lately. Other than having a beer every once in a while, I've been sober for like 6 months, and I've been exercising and trying to eat healthier, and I feel better mentally and physically now. It's been slow and gradual though. Peace.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

deadtoself said:


> Here goes my advice... getting crapfaced drunk, smoking weed, taking vicodens, taking other random mystery pills, smoking salvia, snorting coke... none of that ever helped my dp in the long run, I would just not care that much for a couple of hours. Except weed, it would just worsen my dp lately. Other than having a beer every once in a while, I've been sober for like 6 months, and I've been exercising and trying to eat healthier, and I feel better mentally and physically now. It's been slow and gradual though. Peace.


Everything on that list except salvia and weed helped in the short run and didn't do damage in the long run, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

well i sure as hell did it anyway. haha. i think getting drunk definteley helped. i dont give a shit right now and it is great. i played UFC undisputed all night and hung out with friends. life is good...until tomorrow but i am ready.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

My shrink put me on antidepressants because he knew I was getting drunk frequently to self-medicate when I first went to see him. Antidepressants are uppers, booze is a downer, so I could at least function from day-to-day. If you're going to drink, it's an option. At least you can drink on the antidepressants (tricyclics, anyway) and not suffer possible cardiac arrest, etc. from too much depressant in your system. Just wanted to share what worked, somewhat, for me, early on.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

ego, thats funny about the passing out with the shoes on thing..my friends do that stuff too. In fact one of my friends knew he was passing out earlier so he found a room with a lock and locked the door. Well my other friend who lived there just took apart the doorknob and he still got sharpied. So yeah morning after isn't that great, in fact this morning sucked until just about now, but i guess it's nice to have peace even if it's only for a little while.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Garjon said:


> ego, thats funny about the passing out with the shoes on thing..my friends do that stuff too. In fact one of my friends knew he was passing out earlier so he found a room with a lock and locked the door. Well my other friend who lived there just took apart the doorknob and he still got sharpied. So yeah morning after isn't that great, in fact this morning sucked until just about now, but i guess it's nice to have peace even if it's only for a little while.


Ryan's Patented Hangover Cocktail:
2 Excedrin Extra Strength (500 mg acetaminophen, 500 mg aspirin and 130 mg caffeine)
20 oz. Gatorade (or similar sports beverage)
.5 mg clonazepam (Klonopin)
10 mg oxycodone (Percocet)

You might not be fully functional, but at least you won't hate being alive.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

and how do you get your hands on oxycodone?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Garjon said:


> and how do you get your hands on oxycodone?


I had it from some surgery. Now, unfortunately, I have to make do without it.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

that would be nice to have some of that about now. question, what do you do when your ex girlfriend still wants to be with you and have sex? haha. she's has sucked me back in before.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Garjon said:


> as a skunk. and forget this shit ever happened. lately i've been contemplating taking two of my xanax and just getting drunk as hell, that way i'd feel really good for a night and it would even continue on into the morning. But i'm trying to come off my medicine...damnit. and drinking never really solves anything. damnit. flower* it all to hell. seriously. this shit can burn in hell with hitler.


I can't wait to get drunk again eventually. I'm breastfeeding and plan to for a while prolly till he is 1 years old so I got another ten months to go. I rarely drank anyways but it is fun when I have lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Also no benzos and alcohol. You do not want to end up like Heroin Bob from SLCPunk now do you? lol wait he had a pain killer I think. Anyways Don't do it. Mixing pharmaceuticals with alcy is bad! :roll:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Garjon said:


> that would be nice to have some of that about now. question, what do you do when your ex girlfriend still wants to be with you and have sex? haha. she's has sucked me back in before.


You make sweet love to her, and then make sweet love to another right after.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

haha well that's not really my style but at least answers the question.


----------

